# Rainbow Bridge



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2007)

Rainbow Bridge




Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 

(from http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm)



Or another version of the same thing.








The Rainbow Bridge


inspired by a Norse legend​By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross overâ¦ together.


Â© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved


Taken from http://www.newrainbowbridge.com/NRB/rbpoem.htm

I thought they were sweet


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2007)

I have seen a lot of threads on here with grief related poems or verses on them. Should we maybe have a sticky where all those poems can go so that if someone needs comfort or whatever,it is all there in one place?


----------



## Greta (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a wonderful idea... Thanks for suggesting it


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 24, 2007)

Katt posted this on Gingerspice's thread - and although it ALWAYS makes me cry....it also helps somehow.

Have the tissues handy...

~~~

*If tomorrow starts without me,

And I'm not there to see,*

_*If the sun should rise*_

_*and find your eyes all filled with tears for me;*_

_*I wish so much you wouldn't cry*_

_*the way you did today,*_

_*While thinking of the many things,*_

_*we didn't get to say.*_

_*I know how much you love me,*_

_*As much as I love you! ,*_

_*And each time that you think of me,*_

_*I know you'll miss me too;*_

_*But when tomorrow starts without me,*_

_*Please try to understand,*_

_*That an angel came and called my name,*_

_*And took me by the hand,*_

_*And said my place was ready,*_

_*In heaven far above,*_

_*And that I'd have to leave behind;*_

_*All those I dearly love.*_

_*But as I turned to walk away,*_

_*A tear fell from my eye*_

_*For all my life,*_

_*I'd always thought,*_

_*I didn't want to die.*_

_*I had so much to live for,*_

_*So much left yet to do,*_

_*It seemed almost impossible,*_

_*That I was leaving you.*_

_*I thought of all the yesterdays,*_

_*The good ones and the bad,*_

_*I thought of all the love we shared,*_

_*And all the fun we had.*_

_*If I could relive yesterday,*_

_*Just even for a while,*_

_*I'd say good-bye and kiss you,*_

_*And maybe see you smile.*_

_*But then I fully realized,*_

_*That this could never be,*_

_*For emptiness and memories,*_

_*Would take the place of me.*_

_*And when I thought of worldly things,*_

_*I might miss come tomorrow,*_

_*I thought of you, and when I did,*_

_*My heart was filled with sorrow.*_

_*But when I walked through heaven's gates,*_

_*I felt so much at home.*_

_*When God looked down and smiled at me,*_

_*From His great golden throne,*_

_*He said, "This is eternity,*_

_*And all I've promised you."*_

_*Today your life on earth is past,*_

_*But here life starts anew.*_

_*I promise no tomorrow,*_

_*But today will always last,*_

_*And since each day's the same way,*_

_*There's no longing for the past.*_

_*You have been so faithful,*_

_*So trusting and so true.*_

_*Though there were times you did some things,*_

_*You knew you shouldn't do.*_

_*But you have been forgiven,*_

_*and now at last you're free.*_

_*So won't you come and take my hand,*_

_*and share my life with me?*_

_*So when tomorrow starts without me,*_

_*don't think we're far apart,*_

_*For every time you think of me,*_

_*I'm right here, in your heart*_


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2007)

Keeping this on page one of the Rainbow Bridge forum...

Peg


----------

